# Problems accessing Google Now with Apps For Business



## KugarWeb (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi all,

I have a Google Apps for Business account and I'm having problems with setting up Google Now. I've downloaded the Google Apps Device Policy app from the Google Play store but when I tap "Next" the error message "Device sent bad request to server. Please make sure that you are the running latest version. Otherwise please contact your domain administrators".

Note that I am the administrator for the account and so have full control over permissions etc. However, I can't find any obvious settings to change to enable this all to work.

Any thoughts?

Cheers,

Andrew


----------

